# some more clocks



## mac1012 (28 Mar 2013)

Just thought I would upload some more clocks I have just finished 





the wall clocks are made of yellow pine and the mantle one is made from utile clocks take me on average an hour to an hour nad half to make complete I am pleased with the boxes I have just received nice and strong and good price.

all my clocks and some other craft work worth 400 pounds has just been given to a friend who is standing at spring harvest, she is there for too weeks so hopefully I can make some money !


----------



## marcros (28 Mar 2013)

the boxes are a nice finishing touch.


----------



## Clockie (28 Mar 2013)

Well somebody is going to ask the question, so I will. As good or otherwise as they might be, where is the fretwork?


----------



## mac1012 (28 Mar 2013)

yeah the boxes are nice they are practical too as the clock hands are quite delicate :lol: 

mark


----------



## mac1012 (29 Mar 2013)

sorry clockie no fret work I do cut them out on the hegner so hopefully that means I can stay. :lol: 

I have posted other craft work on here that uses the scroll saw more :shock: 

I have seen your fretted clock although I admire your skill , not my thing really a bit too old fashioned for me , remjnds me of what I used to watch my late uncle make with his hand held fretsaw.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HOBBIES-WEEKL ... 0750760401


he used to make stuff like this above \/ people really liked them he used to sell loads at the working mens club maybe it something you could have a go at ? the plan is for sale on ebay.

for the past few years I have enjoyed making and selling what I make and so do my customers.

I am sure you have sold lots of your clocks but different people like different things hey ? 

Oh and I have made some good friends on the scroll saw forum of uk workshop so hopefully they /you will tolerate my feeble offerings ccasion5: 

God bless mark


----------



## boysie39 (29 Mar 2013)

Good to see you are keeping things ticking over Mark . Lovely selection of clocks ,I hope you do well with them at the show .God Bless.


----------



## Hutzul (29 Mar 2013)

I think they're all great and quite inspirational Mark.

Many thanks for showing. =D> =D>


----------



## Clockie (30 Mar 2013)

I do not like the tone of your reply. You do however seam to have plenty of support. You have assumed a lot about me which is untrue. If this is fretwork, then I am off this forum. Do not bother to reply because I don't care.


----------



## mac1012 (30 Mar 2013)

sorry I seemed to have upset you and I am a little puzzled by your reply and felt I had to respond even though you told me not too.

I think really clockie you need to have a really good read at your first post that you put on here.

the first part you said something like " well somebody is going to ask the question so I will " up to now your the only one who has asked (demanded) to know where my fret work is.

your tone seemed very harsh and the next part you said " as good or *otherwise* they* might * be , can you explain what you meant by this ? it sounded a little patronizing not that I am bothered whether you like my work or not but if you are accusing me of having a bad tone... well then I am not sure yours was a positive one.

and the last bit " where is the fretwork ?" seemed a bit demanding to me ,and that was it no name no hello or goodbye so if we are talking about attitude or tone clockie I encourage you to reflect on what you first wrote to me.

You seem to be disappointed that people put positive comments after your post where you hoping that people would post comments in support of your viewpoint and gang up on me ? that kind of thing belongs on twitter not on here, not that I am on twitter.

scrolling and this forum is for people of all abilities and styles not just "fretwork" I don't like fretwork its nothing personal to you but as I said to me it looks old fashioned but I know people wont like my clocks and some have commented that they not keen on them which is fine as I said different people like different things, but you just have to take it on the chin.

Wheter it is doing a simple outline shape for the first time or something more complex all are welcome on here or at least I hope they are. 

I have no desire to do complex fretwork in dark wood anymore than you have a desire to make one of my clocks.

you cant demand that people adhere to a certain style it seems a bit absurd to do so , I am afraid it will put people off ever posting their work on here and there is people I know on here afraid to put their work on here because of attitudes I am sorry to say in your case is very evident.

I don't like being bullied or being told what I can or can not do so in this case you've chosen the wrong person.

all the best mark


----------



## Philjohn60 (5 Apr 2013)

For what it's worth here's my take on this, fashions come and go (look at what's happened to brown furniture and the rise of shabby chic), you can't please all of the people all of the time, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it's simply a case of horses for courses. Well done to Mac for actually showing us his/her work and if you don't like it then tough. Don't look at it. Scrolling is about outside curves, fretwork is another kettle of fish completely. The work was produced on a scroll saw so try not to be so harsh Clockie, things don't always translate very well on message boards and sometimes the human touch goes out of the window.

I'm sure there'll be plenty of people who like the clocks, in all honesty not for me I'm afraid as I'm a bit of a traditionalist, but wouldn't it be a dull world if we all had to think alike.

I hope Mac sells shedloads of clocks and continues to enjoy making them. There's room for us all here whatever we do and I hope that Clockie isn't going to leave a very good community over much ado about nothing really.

Funny how the wise words of our ancestors still apply in so much of life today isn't it.

Regards to you all.

Phil


----------



## mac1012 (14 Apr 2013)

No problem here phil the problem lies somewhere else :?: 

I have sold five clocks this weekend at 25 a pop , not the shabby chic type the most popular is the triangle one that you can see on recent thread if you look at some older threads from me you can see my other work that has sold very well over past few years which include angels , crosses on diff bases , wooden words , love hearts , holding crosses , candle holders etc so I am not a one trick pony ! the last craft fair I did at Christmas I made nearly 200 pound profit and I made on average 600- 800 pound each year and thats just doing infrequently at weekends.

I get my enjoyment making affordable stuff that people will buy, for someone else it could be spending 100 hours on something for their mantle piece.

I not keen on shabby chic but people do like and buy it , I do a small selection because people like and buy it.

but I much prefer I a nice clean woodgrain. the clocks are an experiment this year as I wanted to try something different and use other tools.alas not using the scrollsaw as much :? 

but am enjoying making them , I couldn't do it full time it would drive me nuts and the amount of stuff I would have to make would make me feel like I am on a hamster wheel going round and round and round and I have other hobbies and pastimes , there is a world out there !!

mark 
,


----------



## stevebuk (14 Apr 2013)

i must admit that i agree with mark on this, while i take my hat off to the 'fret' folks on here its not for me either, i also find it very victorian and will have its followers, but just not me..
i also dont want to be involved in a forum where if you dont produce 'fretwork' you are some kind of cheat, we all have our own adaptations of what we want to use the saw for, so lets mix n match and talk about it, and for those that dont like it, there's plenty of other forums out there, no fret..


----------



## Clockie (14 Apr 2013)

From what has been said I feel compelled to reply to what has been said.
At no time have I expressed an opinion about quality, design, workmanship or taste. My original comment " good or otherwise" reflect this neutrality.

There has been plenty of posts about the nomenclature of scroll sawing or fretworking. Being in Britain I use the term fretworking in its general concept. This would include such things as intasia, portraits, fretwork puzzles, nameplates, boxes, compound cutting, inlaying and the list goes on. Victoriana , dark wood, holes, in fashion, out of fashion, selling down the workies and "can I stay" are all irrelevant side shows.

From Marcs' own description of the clock manufacture, the scrollsawing in a minor part. This work could just as easily be carried out with a hand saw, compound miter saw, table saw. The fretsaw is not fundamental to its production. Reading previous post such enquiries have already been made. The reindeers and the night light holders, which Marc has made are a different kettle of fish. It is hard to imagine Steves' name plates being made on any thing other than a fretsaw including the holes.

It makes me wonder what this forum is about. I certainly shall not be posting any more. I had asked via email to have my membership removed but it does not appear to have happened.


----------



## Chippygeoff (14 Apr 2013)

When I first started to get into scroll saw work I tried a bit of everything. The emphasis of my work was to make money, a second income, so it was not really a hobby as it is with a lot of people who can spend months making a single project. I am in the same ball park as Mark. I make things to sell at craft fairs. I feel that the term fretwork is now universally used to describe a work that has several internal cuts, like a portrait of someone or an animal that can have upwards of 100 individual cuts in it. I have made a lot of these and it is far from viable and they did not sell. I now make things that are reasonably quick to make and sell at a fair price. Scroll sawing is so diversified with so many different aspects to it.

I like Mark's clocks a lot, he is like me, he is making things to sell and he has obviously hit on a winner. I started making candle holders last year and it was the best thing I ever did, they are selling like hot cakes and not a week goes by when I don't design another one but some of the work is done on a router table, the drill presss and the band saw while other work i do uses other machines. I have a total of 16 different machines and power tools and this includes 2 scroll saws.

At the end of the dat it is a branch of wood working that I rerally enjoy. I am at my happiest when I am on the scroll saw but the scroll saw is a means to an end as is my other machines and tools. Keep up the good work Mark.


----------



## mac1012 (14 Apr 2013)

Clockie your logic really baffles me as to what would constitute a valid submission on here sounds a bit complicated to me.

in a way I do think you have a valid point as regards my clocks but I dug my heels in purley because I wouldn't want to put off any newbies from putting any of their work on here be it how simple or basic. 

but anyway I have decided I wont post anymore of my work on here not worth the hassle there isn't a lot of people post their work on the scroll saw bit and from today there will be minus one.

plus as you say with my new designs the scroll saw input is minimal so maybe time for the purist to step forward and take a bow with their work. 

ill stay on the forum as always handy for advice on the general forum there is some helpful guys around and mainly my work will be with other machines.

so asta la vista baby


----------



## ColeyS1 (14 Apr 2013)

Kind of agree with what clockie's saying -sorry. Does seem like it would be more suited to the projects section. Same thing would be said for someone who makes lots of round turny things then posts them in projects. That said, it doesn't bother me in the slightest where the thread is cause I think the clocks look great and am grateful for you sharing


----------



## mac1012 (14 Apr 2013)

that's ok you don't have to aplogise as I have already said as much in my own post if you read it.

I can take a hint you know and know where I am not wanted, =; 

although I haven't seen any of your work on the scroll saw section ? nows your chance (homer)


----------



## stevebuk (14 Apr 2013)

Come on guys lets forget this mishap and move on, there's no need for anyone to leave or stop posting pictures of their work, if what you have done has involved the scroll saw then everyone has the right to post in this section, it hard enough to get people to show what they have done as it is, never mind toys and prams and 'i'm leaving now' sentences, so come on, lets all get posting and showing the newcomers how we do it..


----------



## bassethound (14 Apr 2013)

Well said Steve =D> =D> 

Ted......


----------



## Flynnwood (14 Apr 2013)

stevebuk":9g6njnpf said:


> Come on guys lets forget this mishap and move on, there's no need for anyone to leave or stop posting pictures of their work, if what you have done has involved the scroll saw then everyone has the right to post in this section, it hard enough to get people to show what they have done as it is, never mind toys and prams and 'i'm leaving now' sentences, so come on, lets all get posting and showing the newcomers how we do it..




+1


----------



## boysie39 (15 Apr 2013)

Yes folk's about time to put it to bed . I think debate is great but try not to get personal . Insult , Balragg ,and call them what you like but DONT get personal . :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

So Mark and Clockie whats new . :lol: :lol:


----------



## Philjohn60 (15 Apr 2013)

Well done on the sales Mark, it's fantastic to design and build things that other people appreciate and are actually prepared to pay for. You keep posting the pics as I, like most others here, do like to see other peoples creations.

All the best

Phil


----------



## nadnerb (19 Apr 2013)

I am only a new member but I feel the need to add my two pence worth here, Mac , I think your clocks are great, they look good and you obviously enjoy making them, personally I don,t see the point in people who get upset because someone did or didn't use a particular tool to produce something. My Dad used to say" If you don't have any thing nice to say, say nothing" I have often seen topics and answers on forums that I didn't like but what is the point of getting upset and pi$*ing off the person who sent in the pics. Me thinks jealousy has set in to clockie I hope you do show more of your clocks and that they sell well for you .
Best of luck
Nadnerb


----------

